# My avatar



## MiamiAG

I wanted to thank all of you that have gone to the trouble to get creative with my avatar. I have found them extremely funny and refreshing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gomer

I was all happy with mine till I saw that Art copied mine and modified it to his liking


----------



## Steve Pituch

I am finally growing hair again.

Steve


----------



## cS

That's a nice Echinodorus berteroi Steve. Locally collected?


----------



## Steve Pituch

Very locally grown.

Steve


----------



## jerseyjay

Where you get those avatars from ?


----------



## ryuken168

*avatar*

Hey what you mean that is my driver's license picture. 
It would be funny if the avatar matches the person when I see you guys and gals at the AGA convention this Nov.

So Art, you have that much hair? I need some.


----------



## MiamiAG

Jay,

I think they got them from me.  

Ken, actually I look more like Steve's avatar sans the E. berteroi. :lol:


----------



## dennis

Then my mine would drive you nuts


----------



## Raul-7

How do you modify them, I see some use paint...but Jay's if pretty creative and Steve's "hair" look to good to be off of microsoft paint?


----------



## jerseyjay

Raul-7 said:


> How do you modify them, I see some use paint...but Jay's if pretty creative and Steve's "hair" look to good to be off of microsoft paint?


Photoshop


----------



## dennis

Did mine in MS paint. I think is shows


----------



## cS

I am too cheap to purchase Adobe Photoshop and too holier-than-thou to download it off of Kazaa, so MS Paint will have to do. Ha ha ha. :lol: For those who wish to join the fray but don't desire to meticulously erase the stock photo via MS Paint, then here are two blank images for your editting pleasure.

Start > All Programs > Accessories > Paint























Go crazy!


----------



## tanVincent

Not good with image editing tools, but did give it a try 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## AndyL

I started tonight thinking the "Arts avatar" folks were out to take over the world... 

So I figured I better join em! 

Andy


----------



## Gomer

Andy didn't like the one I made for him :twisted: 


...perhaps someone else here might want it :lol:


----------



## Norbert Sabat

<< EggHead from Alcatraz :badgrin:


----------



## Gomer

..what a following 

Art_Giacosa









Gomer









Steve Pituch









cS









Jay Luto









ryuken168









dennis









AndyL









Norbert S.









Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Piscesgirl

Hey, figured I'd join in as well...not much of the artist though  I'm really not that white either, more olive!


----------



## gnatster

Gosh, thanks Gomer, what am I....chopped liver?

No wonder I tested as highly paranoid, see you ARE out to get me


----------



## Gomer

:lol: ..actually, I didn't search..I just went through who posted in this thread LOL...then Andy reminds me of Ghazanfars....and then you of your own :-D

Actually, I was mechanical about it...the one you should really yell at is ANDY!!!!! He was the one looking out for those not listed....and he *cough*intentionally*cough* forgot about yours!


----------



## JanS

I too had to jump on the "Art clone" bandwagon and be with the "in crowd" 8) . Not an artist here either...


----------



## Robert B

Don't forget me guys!! :lol: 

Robert.


----------



## Gomer

I'll add in when I get to the comp at home


----------



## Bert H

Oh, well, I couldn't pass up trying my hand at it. So here I am, I can't get over how life like we all are!


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Gomer, next week you signature with avatars(now is only 12 faces  ) will be weeeeeery big :badgrin:


----------



## Error

How's this


----------



## gnatster

John Lennon is alive and well and masquerading on APC as Error. 

Hey Error, hows Elvis?


----------



## Magnus

Well...it's time for me to take charge, and lead all you mutants to victory.


----------



## Error

gnatster said:


> John Lennon is alive and well and masquerading on APC as Error.
> 
> Hey Error, hows Elvis?


i can't believe you're already on to me...


----------



## Piscesgirl

Magnus looks kinda scary to me  *hides behind the ludwigia*


----------



## JanS

LOL! 

PG, do you realize we're the only gals in this lineup? We have to unite and be strong... :wink:


----------



## Piscesgirl

LOL -- yes, I did notice that, Jan! 

*tries to be strong while peering out from behind the Ludwigia*


----------



## Magnus

Well, they didn't call me evil mutant leader for nothing. :evil: 
*Summons a magnetic tempest*


----------



## Gomer

You are no match for my plastic spork!!!!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Is this the Twilight Zone or what? I'll never be one of you! Never!


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Cavan Allen said:


> Is this the Twilight Zone or what? I'll never be one of you! Never!


Join us...join the Dark Side of the Force :badgrin:


----------



## JanS

Cavan Allen said:


> Is this the Twilight Zone or what? I'll never be one of you! Never!


Hey, photoshop could put a nice Pileated head on the body for you. :wink:


----------



## Cavan Allen

That's no pileated!


----------



## JanS

Okay, now I see subtle differences (a big white zig zag line or 2 :roll: ), but you have to admit they are pretty similar in the head.









So, just what kind of bird/woodpecker is it then? Sorry to ruffle your feathers.... :wink:

Anyway, that wasn't the point about the avatars....


----------



## Cavan Allen

It's an ivory billed woodpecker.

http://www.birdforum.net/showthread.php?t=11354

That's your picture? Neat! You must have a good camera to get a shot like that.


----------

